

Apple's MBP 2880x1800 retina display and the web - hybrid11

Apple just announced their new MacBook Pro with a stunning 2880x1800 retina display.  Question is, what's the web going to look like on such a high resolution, and how are websites going to cater to such a high resolution?<p>EDIT: Clarifying the above, maximizing your browser window will be a thing of the past with such a high resolution.  iPad apps are taking advantage of the new retina display with high res graphics, how do you think websites will evolve?
======
hybrid11
Chrome vs Safari comparison on the new retina display, text is blurry:
[http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/12/3079887/retina-display-
new...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/12/3079887/retina-display-new-macbook-
pro-apps)

------
abc_lisper
Not sure what you are talking about here. Web will look fine at that
resolution, you are probably confusing pixel density with with # of pixels. My
guess is most people will not maximize their browser to see the page.

~~~
hybrid11
Clarified the thread, I was exactly referring to that, as I personally find it
annoying not being able to maximize a window.

------
pshc
Everyone's just going to do the same thing they did with the iPhone 4. You
keep the raws for your photos right?

------
latetext
it won't look any different from what you see websites normally... Lol.

~~~
hybrid11
The website itself won't, but it will be hard to read some websites. Most
websites are optimized for half of that resolution, so you will need to zoom
in / increase font size to read the text, which could blur out the graphics.

~~~
hinathan
They're not just going to render everything 1:1 as if it were a 30"-class
screen.

This is going to work like the 'new' iPad screen and render text at high res
and images at whatever dimensions are natural for the layout (uses 50% scale
up be default, and then will add extra resolution if the source image is
bigger than the declared or computed css dimensions)

~~~
hybrid11
Eventually though, I can see websites taking advantage of this new resolution,
and optimizing their graphics for it ... similar to the 'new' iPad apps

